# Salmonella alert for humans



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.emergencyemail.org/newsemergency/anmviewer.asp?a=250&z=1

I just got this from my mom by e-mail. It was on CNN this morning. If you have any of the products that were infected with this Salmonella strain, please throw them out! I figured since we are all worried about what our dogs eat, we should be worried about what we eat ourselves!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Help, what is pot pie?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, pot pie is just the name for a pie made with some sort of meat and veggies. Chicken pot pie made by Banquet is one of the products under the recall.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Lina, so true, we spend so much time worrying about what we are giving our pups, that we forget that we too can get real sick. Thankfully I dont eat frozen items like that - If I or MIL cant make it from scratch, usually it stays at the store, but my son at school does, so I will have to tell him, Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, I can imagine that if you don't know what "pot" pie is, that you would really wonder what what in it!! ound: ound: Sorry, I just found that to be funny this morning.....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Is it just the pot pies from Banquet? Just wondering because I think I have chicken fingers and drumsticks in the freezer!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok just went to the website and found that it was only the pot pies...should have looked there before i posted oh well!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually have 4 of these in my freezer right now.The beef ones.It is amazing we haven't ate them yet.My kids love them and they are easy to do--just pop them in the oven.Thank God,I made a beef roast last night instead!I can not imagine what this would do to little Robbie.......:angel:Someone was looking out for us!:angel:"Thanks Dad":angel:

The thing is--this makes me mad--I'm not throwing them out--I'm going to get my money back!:rant:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

great to hear that you didnt fix them lucky for me they will never be in my freezer I hate them ate to many as a child.LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy,
it really did sound funny to me! ound: And since my walking dictionnary -my DH- was already asleep, I just had to ask you guys, hehe.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH no I just thought of something if every throws them in the trash what about all the stray animals they will eat them not good


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would absolutely take them back to the store .. Make sure that other people know about this as as well as they are dangerous .. 
Ask for a refund - the store will get it from the manufacturer but not if they do not have it returned .. 
My Mom used to love these type of foods as they were easy for seniors .. she would just pop it into the toaster oven . If a senior ate this - it could result in death !! They are so frail amd have compromised immune systems ..
if you have friends or family who are shut ins and eat this type of food maybe you should give them a call and the heads up .. You might have to pay them a visit as well as so many of them have compromised vision and they cannot read the serial number or even know where to look for it.. 
Thank you for getting the information out there .. This forum is amazing always keeping us in the loop .. Thank you so much .


----------

